# Dublin at dusk



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

44. The Four Courts:


Four Courts by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice updates Joe.


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

45. Liberty Hall:

Liberty Hall by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

nice thread


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

46. George's Quay Plaza:

George's Quay Plaza by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice mirror effect.


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

A few from the Liffey docklands:

47. Sean O'Casey Bridge:

Sean O'Casey Bridge by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

48. Famine:

Famine, IFSC, Custom House Quay by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

49. The Linesman:

The Linesman by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

50. The Jeanie Johnston:

Jeanie Johnston by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

splendid photos.


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

A bit further down the river:-

51. Spencer Dock:

Spencer Dock by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

52. Riverside One:

Riverside One by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

53. Sir John Rogerson's Quay:

Sir John Rodgerson's Quay by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Dublin :cheers:


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

Hitting the port:

54. Arrival of the Ruby Princess:

Arrival of the Ruby Princess by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

55. Shackleton and Beaufort, the Dublin port tugs:

Shackleton & Beaufort by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

A short trip beyond the port stopping at some of the art deco shelters and kiosks along the seafront to the North Bull Wall.

56. Kiosk, Clontarf Promenade:

Kiosk, Clontarf Promenade by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

57. Wind Shelter, Clontarf Promenade:

Wind Shelter, Clontarf Promenade by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

58. Bathing Shelter, North Bull Wall:

Bathing Shelter, North Bull Wall by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

59. Bull Wall:

Bull Wall by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

60. Realt na Mara (Star of the Sea), North Bull Wall:

Realt na Mara (Star of the Sea) by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

like the stark character of your night shots. awesome!


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

Time for some of the really juicy shots.

61. Grand Canal Dock:

Grand Canal Dock by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

62. Grand Canal Square:

Grand Canal Square by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

63. Hanover Quay:

Hanover Quay by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

64. Grand Canal Theatre and The Marker Hotel:

Grand Canal Theatre and The Marker Hotel by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

65. The Marker Hotel:

The Marker Hotel by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

66. Grand Canal Square:

Grand Canal Square by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

67. Millennium Tower, Charlotte Quay:

Millenium Tower, Charlotte Quay by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

68. Alto Vetro:

Alto Vetro by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet. Those reflections in the pictures above are awesome.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

awesome shots....


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

Happy New Year, everyone!

69. Waterways Visitor Centre:

Waterways Visitor Centre by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

70. MacMahon Bridge:

MacMahon Bridge by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

71. Grand Canal Basin:

Grand Canal Basin by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

72. Montevetro:

Montevetro by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nicely updated.


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

73 & 74. The Alliance Building. This apartment block has been built into the superstructure of an old gas holder (or gasometer):


The Alliance Building, Barrow Street by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


The Alliance Building (Interior) by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That's seriously cool!


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

cool shots of sunset of a beautiful city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing, very nice updates of Dublin :cheers:


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone. 

Sticking with the theme of circular buildings:-

75. The Oval:

The Oval by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

EDIT: Dammit: hadn't realised I'd already posted that one. So here's something new:

75. George's Dock:

George's Dock, IFSC by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello Joe, why do you take pictures at dusk? Is it because your taking photos on the way to work, or?

*EDIT: Don't worry.*


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful night photos with their reflection on the waters.


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

AbidM said:


> Hello Joe, why do you take pictures at dusk? Is it because your taking photos on the way to work, or?
> 
> *EDIT: Don't worry.*


Hi Abid. I take most of my pictures when travelling to and from work and because buildings look cool in the twilight. 

The two main sports stadia in Dublin are Croke Park (Gaelic games), 82,300 capacity, the 3rd largest sports arena in Europe, and the Aviva Stadium, Lansdowne Road (Rugby and Soccer), 51,700 capacity:

76 & 77. Croke Park:

Croke Park I by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


Croke Park II by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

78. Aviva Stadium, Lansdowne Road:

Aviva Stadium, Lansdowne Road by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

WOW Dublin is so beautiful. Great shots!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Very impressive pics. Dublin is wonderful & your photos are excellent. Thanks!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

what camera do you use by the way?


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

hellospank25 said:


> what camera do you use by the way?


My primary system is an Olympus OM-D E-M5 micro four-thirds camera with an assortment of Olympus and Panasonic lenses. I love this camera for its small size and light weight and for how easy it is to set up and meter in the low-light conditions I shoot in.

The Oly accounts for around 70% of the shots I take but sometimes, depending on the size of the print I have in mind, I need something that can offer higher resolution, so I also have a Nikon DSLR system - currently a full-frame D610. Unlike Oly, you can also get tilt-shift lenses for the Nikon system, which is handy in some tight situations. The Nikon is much heavier and focussing and metering is a pain in low-light, so I only use it when I have to!

A good tripod is every bit as important as the camera: I use a very light and compact Gitzo GT 1541T Traveller tripod with a Kirk BH-3 ballhead. For panoramic shots, I add a Benro PC0 panning head.

Time for some more pictures:-

79. City Hall:

City Hall by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

80. Dublin City Rates Office:

Dublin City Rates Office by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

81. Barnardo's Square:

3 Palace Street, Barnardo's Square by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Joe King said:


> My primary system is an Olympus OM-D E-M5 micro four-thirds camera with an assortment of Olympus and Panasonic lenses. I love this camera for its small size and light weight and for how easy it is to set up and meter in the low-light conditions I shoot in.


That's the same camera that I have now :lol: but I am selling it to get a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ1000‏


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

82. Law Library, Henrietta Street:

Law Library & King's Inns, Henrietta Street by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

83. The Honorable Society of King's Inns:

The Honorable Society of King's Inns by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

84. The Custom House:

Custom House by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

85. Smithfield Square:

Smithfield Plaza by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr

86. Museum Square:

Museum Square, Smithfield by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good update.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL (Dec 12, 2009)

dublin is a gem ,your pics do it real justice


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone; nice to be appreciated!

87. The Wishing Hand:

The Wishing Hand by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

great night shots....highly defined.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice new photos from Dublin :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

splendid night shots.....high def indeed.


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

128 - 131 dlr LexIcon library, Dun Laoghaire:


dlr LexIcon I by Joe, on Flickr


dlr LexIcon II by Joe, on Flickr


dlr LexIcon III by Joe, on Flickr


dlr LexIcon IV by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## Jimble (Jul 22, 2015)

I've never been so homesick in my life.

Beautiful!


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

132. Cregan Library, St Patrick's College:


Cregan Library, St Patrick's College, Drumcondra by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Stunning colours!


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

133. Sean O'Casey Bridge:


Sean O'Casey Bridge by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

^^
Nice shot!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

High quality pictures! There seems to be a lot more interesting modern buildings in Dublin then I expected.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

I like the lines and colors of your photos. artistic...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I like your style.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Dublin


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

134. Christ Church Cathedral:

Christ Church Cathedral by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A nice pic^


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I want to go to Liverpool or Dublin this december.


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

135. Elm Park:


Elm Park by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very vivid!


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

136. Mater Hospital:


Mater Misericordiae University Hospital by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

137. Department of Finance:


Department of Finance by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

138. Butt Bridge:


Butt Bridge by Joe, on Flickr


----------

